# Provo Utah Girls



## Bax*

I dont know if this is a joke, or if it is really serious... :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84u5k4bb ... _embedded#!


----------



## Al Hansen

Oh oh. Here we go.


----------



## Bax*

Al Hansen said:


> Oh oh. Here we go.


BTW I'm a Ute 8)


----------



## lifeisgood

That is exactly what I always thought about BYU coeds. Down right funny.


----------



## Wind In His Hair

:lol: Crazy zoobie chicks.


----------



## GaryFish

I'm a BYU grad, and fit most if not all of the stereotypes. And I gotta say, that was flippin' funny!


----------



## Wind In His Hair

White-white-super white! -_O- 

My boss choked on his lunch when he saw that part.


----------



## huntingbuddy

I need to find out what that guy is doing to be having all those girls chase him, cause that aint happening to me. //dog//


----------



## Wind In His Hair

I don't think you want _those_ girls chasing you, too many issues. Remember, quality not quantity.


----------



## REPETER

d'oh I missed it...now it just says this video is private sorry about that xP


----------



## Bax*

Should be working now Repeter

We'd marry a tree as long as it served a mission.... Awesome


----------



## Huge29

Bax* said:


> Should be working now Repeter
> 
> We'd marry a tree as long as it served a mission.... Awesome


But not a treehugnhunter!


----------

